# Removal companies to Abu Dhabi?



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

Having explored 20 x 8 feet container DIY storage and been astounded with monthly cost we are looking at shipping furniture to Abu Dhabi. 

Looking for company recommendations / contact numbers in South East England, costs and recent experiences of doing so?

Kind regards
Mark


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi, we are in the process of using Sterling. For a 30 ft container it is about £4000. We live in Kent and they are moving us to Dubai but know they do all UAE. So far very professional, but they pack up our furniture in 2 weeks so can not say how smoothly it will go from there, but they came highly recommended from our friends who relocated. I will get there contact details for you and add to the post later as I do not have them handy at the moment.


----------



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sevenoaks1

Thankyou. My wife was in Dubai for 3 months and so if you want any information please ask away and I will try and assist. 
I will google Sterling. 

As Dubai / UAE are tax free would anyone know whether you can claim the VAT back from the shipping companies if you are away from the UK for a period of 2 years or longer. I will ask them today if no one replies to my post and leave answer on here. 

Mark


----------



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

I am still actively looking for recommendations for shipping companies please?

Mark


----------

